# Traxter 500...any thoughts?



## z24guy

So I found a good deal on a 500 Traxter, I am unsure what year it is yet but its got 700kms on it and they are asking $3500 cdn. What does a guy need to know about these? Any common issues? My dad likes it for the step through design, its easier on his artaficial hip. But I'm the one that has to work on it. It has the thumbshift and from my understanding does not have an automatic shift mode and is a full time 4x4. 

Soooo are these a good reliable machine or did BRP drop them from the lineup because they were crap?


----------



## mini bogger

i think they dropped them from the lineup because they LOOKED LIKE crap. I have no idea about this bike, i just saw a picture of one and it doesn't look very good lol


----------



## trailmaker

Never new they made an atv like that before. My neighbor who is in his 60's bought a quad and the worst thing about it for him is getting on and off of it.
If it is a good bike then it might jsut be the bike for your dad.


----------



## z24guy

Well he bought it, picking it up today hopefully. I can't believe how few people know about these. It was atv of the year back in 2000 and I remember reading about it in popular mechanics back then too.


----------



## Polaris425

I remember it, just dont know much about them anymore since they havent been produced in like 10 years.


----------



## z24guy

I think 2005 was the last production year. Odd machine compared to my Brute or his Kitty. As I said before it's a 5 speed thumb shift semi-auto, it also gets all 5 gears in reverse. No limiter. I was trying to pull a dead forklift with it and lit all 4 tires up on the concrete. 2nd gear in reverse. 
Came with rack extensions and dad bought a seat for it. It's on new 25 inch Bear Claws, I guess we'll see if dad wants to swap his 25 inch 'Zillas onto it.


----------



## wes ranch 4x4

:worthless:


----------



## JPs300

http://www.powersportsnetwork.com/enthusiasts/review_list_vehicle.asp?veh=13175

Seen one in person for the first time over New Years' weekend. - The bike design itself makes sense for people like trailmaker noted. They put some big-a** goofy control switches on it though, really adding to the weirdness factor.


----------



## z24guy

I'll try to get some pictures up. My iphone is away for warranty work right now. 

Pretty hard to find info on, so far Dad's *****ing because its a pain in the arse to shift from 'low' to 'revearse', or from anything to anything for that matter. Once you've decided on a direction it shifts nice.

It has a seetup like the Hondas with the push button shifter for anybody that doesnt know that already.


----------



## Polaris425

could be hard to shift b/c the linkage is binding or has some junk caked on it??

I'd go over the linkage real good, and maybe throw some grease or spray it down good w/ a lubricant at all the joints.

Also, if a machine is idling a little too high, it can cause binding when trying to shift.


----------



## KMKjr

blownbrute13 said:


> :worthless:


----------



## KMKjr




----------



## KMKjr

And not sure if it means anything but there is one for sale just down the road from me (it looks around 2000-2002 but appears in good condition) for $2200.00 and it's been there for over 6 months with no takers.


----------



## Col_Sanders

There is one of the John Deere variants at a local car lot but I have not idea what they want for it. Its been there a while.


----------



## JPs300

I would think with can-ams lower frame issue, this bike would be compounded that much more if it were used/abused how many of us ride.


----------



## z24guy

Ahh but this one doesnt have the aluminum frame. It's all steel tube chassis like our brutes. I think it has like a 600 pound rack capacity(!?!). It's like an ATV and a tractor had a baby.

P425 I think you're in the right direction with the high idle. Common issue with these is to have shifting issues due to high idle. Also it like stalling when you stop suddenly in gear. (1st or 2nd). So I am leaning that way.


----------



## freddywhit

*SHIFTING*

If the atv is above low idel it will not shift well with the gear selector from park reverse low high or n it is so it will not run away if you put it in gear with it running fast. We have had one since 2000 
freddywhit


----------



## rsarno

We recently picked up 2 of these. One is an 02 i think, the other is an 05

We looked for this model because my uncle is paralyzed from the waste down, so cannot swing his legs over a bike easily. With this model having the step-thru type design, he is able to ride with us! 

It might be ugly, but i can tell you i took it out into the woods and put it to the test, it was an absolute tank. Unstopable! The only time i got stuck was on a muddy steep incline with tree's on both sides of me so i couldnt turn, and couldnt get traction to go up ... so i hopped off and hooked winch to a tree, pulled myself up the rest of the hill. Otherwise she took absolutely everything i tossed at it, and with a very wide wheel base it was VERY stable, i was literally trying to tip it (had to test thoroughly before he got on it) and i never got it even close to feeling like she was about to tip. 

I agree its goofy looking, but so far very stable, strong, and definitely serves a purpose for us.


----------



## steelhead3180

*2003 Traxter 500 XL*

I live in the Rockies in BC. In fact I live on the side of one. Quad out of the yard, trails everywhere. Most of the time I am climbing up hill. Trails are 50 year old narrow logging roads that some are overgrown. When I first seen this machine I was thinking what a weird design. The km were pretty low and the price was right. After going from a tippy but reliable honda 350 fourtrax that has been thru it all with no problems to a 500 Traxter, all I can say is Cadillac. So stable, So strong. Sure I can go way faster than the 350 but I also have the comfort of being like a tank. Doubling two wheels crossing creeks when climbing the bank with no slight feeling of rolling over. The 350 would always roll a few times on every trip if not a dozen times. We ride hard and push machines hard and most of our terrain changes by the second. I would buy a second one for my wife. Strong, stable, reliable, work horse. The nice room in front of the seat is a good place to put the feet on shallow crossings. The Honda is not even in the same ball park. I also own a DS 650 with 70cc big bore kit. It's a rocket but I rather ride the Traxter in the bush for my mining and just regular cruising. The DS 650 is just a toy to rip on here and there. Great quad the Traxter is for utility


----------



## Zoran

Regards from Serbia


----------



## Polaris425

I don't have any experience with those transmissions, but this ATV does not appear to have been abused. Looks like it has been taken care of.


----------

